# WILDVIEW 1.3 TRAILCAM



## BIGABOW (Aug 4, 2006)

any of you fellows use one or had any experiece with them?
-good photos?
-trigger time ?
-ANY IN PUT IS GREAT!


----------



## Ritzer (Aug 4, 2006)

i boiught one of those things for 60 dollars online. let me tell you. THEY ARE GREAT!!!!! i keep it on high resolution and bought a 512mb card and all thepictures come out as good as a cuddeback etc. the flash and motion detector work great, just no time display. its sweet though walmart had em for 60$ whern i was there today.


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 5, 2006)

I just bought one and have had it up for a few days. Got it at Wal-Mart for about $60. The pictures look great but the trigger speed is slow. Because of that you have to really pay attention to how you set it up. I have it set up so the deer are walking towards it. If you have it were the deer are walking across in front of the camera you may not get them in the picture or just get the rear end.


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for that input fella's.we cant put corn or bait on our property so l am concered about trigger speed and set-up. l may just go grab one today while l'm out .

RITZER :at high resolution do your pics come out CLEAR and not "choppy" ?

BTW seen those jokers at W-World and that inspired the thread.


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 5, 2006)

Just received BPS' sales flyer. The sale starts Aug. 12 and they are having a bunch of the trail cams on sale. This particular camera will be the same price as Wally World but you get a $10 mail in rebate so your final cost will be $49. Might be worth waiting to get it from them if you are close to their store.


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks for the heads up Q-C


----------



## Paddle (Aug 7, 2006)

I just bought one and an extra card.

Do you guy's swap the card out then take the card from the camera home to look at the pic?

Does someone make a portable card reader?


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 7, 2006)

Paddle said:
			
		

> I just bought one and an extra card.
> 
> Do you guy's swap the card out then take the card from the camera home to look at the pic?
> 
> Does someone make a portable card reader?



Check cabelas.com or basspro.com for the portable card reader. I have seen them in their catalogs but cannot remember the price. 

My camera is actually in my backyard so I take the entire camera down and connect it to my computer. My house also adjoins my hunting club so if I place the camera anywhere else it is easy to go get it, bring it home, look at the pics, and then take it right back out. I enjoy that convienance.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 7, 2006)

*Go to bass pro website and download the rebate*

It is not from BPS so I think anyone could use it

http://image.basspro.com/images/ima...ew STC-TGL1 and STC-TGL2M Rebate for 2006.pdf


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 7, 2006)

THANKS FOR THAT LINK J  SEPH, 
Hey quailchaser, have you got any pics posted so we can check out the resilution?
THANKS


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 8, 2006)

Paddle said:
			
		

> I just bought one and an extra card.
> 
> Do you guy's swap the card out then take the card from the camera home to look at the pic?
> 
> Does someone make a portable card reader?



I do that, have two cards and swap them out each time so you don't have to take the game cam home.

Also,for immediate viewing, I just take my regular digital camera to the woods and slide in the memory card and view the pics right there on it's screen.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 8, 2006)

Do these cameras require a specific type of memory card or will any card work? What is the best to get, 256 or 512mb?


----------



## Torupduck (Aug 12, 2006)

BIGABOW said:
			
		

> THANKS FOR THAT LINK J  SEPH,
> Hey quailchaser, have you got any pics posted so we can check out the resilution?
> THANKS


I swap cards and use the 128mb card.  I love them.


----------



## Torupduck (Aug 12, 2006)

one more


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 14, 2006)

So far this is the only picture I have gotten of any deer with my camera. I have the camera set up by the pond in my backyard so the deer don't come through on a regular basis.


----------



## Torupduck (Aug 14, 2006)

quailchaser said:
			
		

> So far this is the only picture I have gotten of any deer with my camera. I have the camera set up by the pond in my backyard so the deer don't come through on a regular basis.


You could put out some corn to get them to pose but you risk being accused of not being a true hunter.


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 14, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> I swap cards and use the 128mb card.  I love them.


thanks TORIDAK -is that the .3 MP's or a 1.3 MP's camera?


----------



## Torupduck (Aug 14, 2006)

BIGABOW said:
			
		

> thanks TORIDAK -is that the .3 MP's or a 1.3 MP's camera?


I think it is .7 actually.  I could be wrong but I know it is the lowere that they offer.


----------



## Woody (Aug 14, 2006)

I was in Wally World yesterday and while the Wife was picking everything up -- and laying it back down.

I eased over to the Trail Cameras.

I couldn't resist the Wildview at 59.95 plus the 10.00 rebate. -- I'm weak. 

Anyhow -- I definitely won't ask this camera to do more than it's designed to do. 

I'll probably mount it higher than normal -- pointed downward and keep the attractant within 10 feet.

If it will function troublefree -- it should serve my purpose.


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 14, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> You could put out some corn to get them to pose but you risk being accused of not being a true hunter.



I took the leap into not being a REAL HUNTER. I poured a 50# bag of corn in front of the camera.


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks for the in-put fellas have made the decision to go ahead and get the .3 mp for the 59.00 like Woody.


----------



## Torupduck (Aug 15, 2006)

quailchaser said:
			
		

> I took the leap into not being a REAL HUNTER. I poured a 50# bag of corn in front of the camera.


You are now a member of an elite club.  Unlike other clubs we welcome you with open arms even if you do something different than us.


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 15, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> You are now a member of an elite club.  Unlike other clubs we welcome you with open arms even if you do something different than us.



Here is a pic of one visiting the corn last night.


----------



## Torupduck (Aug 16, 2006)

Pretty little buck QC!!


----------



## leroy (Aug 17, 2006)

Yall talked me into it to i went to wally world this morning and bought me one and 2 cards going to put it up this afternoon


----------



## Torupduck (Aug 17, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Yall talked me into it to i went to wally world this morning and bought me one and 2 cards going to put it up this afternoon


I think you will be happy.


----------



## leroy (Aug 17, 2006)

Put some batteries in mine (didnt check before I left home ) walked 200-300 yrds and put it up turn it on and guess what my son had put the old batteries he had taken out of a toy in the box with the good ones  walk the 200-300 yrds back out go to the store get new batteries and you got it walk that 200-300 yrds one more time put the new batteries in and now I'm waiting on some pics.


----------



## Torupduck (Aug 18, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Put some batteries in mine (didnt check before I left home ) walked 200-300 yrds and put it up turn it on and guess what my son had put the old batteries he had taken out of a toy in the box with the good ones  walk the 200-300 yrds back out go to the store get new batteries and you got it walk that 200-300 yrds one more time put the new batteries in and now I'm waiting on some pics.


Murphys law.


----------

